

Why Isn't Amazon Dominating Online Payments? - Mizza
http://gun.io/blog/why-isnt-amazon-dominating-online-payments/

======
jaylevitt
I'm confused by the thesis of the article. Amazon isn't dominating online
payments because if they supported OAuth, they could use their own one-click
patent to put themselves out of business?

~~~
Mizza
Haha, sorry about that, it is a little confusing.

Amazon is such a behemoth that if they used OAuth to dominate in payments, it
could lead to a dip in their other sales by weakening their claims to one-
click payments.

------
Mizza
If anybody from Stripe reads this, do you guys have a better resolution
version of your logo I can swap in?

